# Advice on adding a breaker and improving panel



## treeface (Jan 7, 2017)

I have recently had a contractor install a sump pump in the crawl space of my house and I need to have a outlet added next to it, it is presently plugged into a house outlet via a long extension cord. Ive done some reading regarding sump pumps in Oregon and it appears the code allows a single outlet to be non-GFCI protected if it is run off of a dedicated breaker. I have not decided if I will add the outlet and breaker myself yet or have an electrician perform the task. Seeking advice on if I should have this panel cleaned up and the breaker added by a pro as I may need a dedicated breaker added also for an above the range microwave.Part of this is id like to hear thoughts and have some education before I have an electrician sell me on nice to haves that I dont actually need. At present the panel is full but I think double breakers can be added to the bottom in place of some of the singles. Also I think an additional ground/neutral bar is need as this one seems to be overful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 7, 2017)

You may be interpreting the GFCI disclaimer erroneously, in that the intent is that there is a GFCI breaker feeding the sump pump recp.

As for the over the range microwave, as a venting appliance, you should follow the recommendations of the cooking appliance mfg. for venting, unless of course the cooking appliance is elec.

The recommended height above the cooking appliance is 29".

The power should be 20Amp.


----------



## kok328 (Jan 7, 2017)

You have room for 2 more breakers on the top left. 
Should be able to run your new outlet without selling you anything else. Panel looks fine, no shop stoppers.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 8, 2017)

Although code may allow for a non-GFCI as you describe, would it really be cheaper / easier than adding a GFCI? Especially if that can be on an existing circuit.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 8, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> Although code may allow for a non-GFCI as you describe, would it really be cheaper / easier than adding a GFCI? Especially if that can be on an existing circuit.



Motors trip GFCIs so it may not be need, Put a switch need the pump.


----------

